# Loss of a very special canine friend



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

When I first moved into my current flat I lived with a woman and her little norfolk terrier, Lucy. Lucy was lovely and I used to look after her when my flatmate wasnt at home - feeding her, taking her for walks. she even slept on my bed. I think my flatmate became quite jealous sometimes because Lucy was so obviously very fond of me.

When Lucy left I was very sad because I'd gotten used to a little canine around and decided I wanted one of my own to live with me in London. When I realised that my lifestyle simply didn't make it practical to have a dog I started looking for a cat instead. Needless to say, if it hadn't been for Lucy I would not be looking for a cat and I would not have found my favourite ginger and white boy!

I got a email today from my ex flatmate. Lucy has died. She was 13 years old. I don't know any other details other than her Mummy was with her when she passed away.

RIP my little brown dog friend


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Awww, I'm sorry about poor little Lucy, she certainly looks sweet. What a nice story and furfriend to have had!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She's adorable. So sorry for your loss. She really did lead you to Toby.


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Awwww... so sorry to hear that. She is a darling... RIP sweet Lucy. :angel


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a loss! She looks so sweet; I can see why you wanted a friend like her. I'm so sorry.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Thank you all for your kind words. 

My flatmate said she felt utterly bereft without her Lucy. She wasn't my dog but I lived with her for a year and a half and loved her very much.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Aww, I'm so sorry  What a darling dog she was. She sounded like a wonderful friend.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hug! RIP sweet girl


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

I just caught up with this thread... I am so sorry Allie, I know how hard it is to lose a companion, even when it's not yours. Dogs have such a way to work on your heart fast, too. Little Lucy looks so cute in those pictures...

I hope you're feeling a little less sad now


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

rest in peace, Lucy  
i'm very sorry!


----------

